# Please help



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

I have twin weathers. About 2 months old. One is half the size of the other. His horns are barely budding. He also has problems walking front legs are not straight, bending too much at knuckle are. What can I do for him??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sounds like he might have been born selenium deficient. Can you get him to a vet to get a BoSe shot? it can help him but may not fully correct the issues.

also I would have a vet check him for coccidia and worms. in most cases if one has it the other will to BUT sometimes one is just weaker then the other and therefore more susceptible to parasites


----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

There are no vets near me, that work with, or no much about goats. Is it something I can do myself. Will he be ok?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

any vet can take a stool sample and run a fecal on it regardless of species. Most send it out to a lab anyway. Just tell them to check for coccida and worms.

Can you contact a local breeder to see if they have BoSe? dosage is 1cc per 40lbs dont overdose


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

cocci and tape worms can both stunt growth...you can treat with a sulfa drug like sulmet for cocci and Valbazen wormer will take care of tape worms..you can give selenium and vit E gel...order from Jeffers or get from local feed store..its a black gel..and goats seem to love the taste...it wont work as fast as Bose and you need to repeat monthly...: )


----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

Ok thank you. I am going to contact my local vet Monday, and get a hold of the breeder I got them from. Do I dare give them goat dewormer, I use on my other goats? These two have been separated from the rest the entire time. I thought he was just the runt, until his legs started giving him problems- now I'm deeply concerned. My goats are like my babies too me. So all advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I understand..my goats are my babies too...I get too attached for my own good lol..I would pick up some Selenium ( bose) from your vet or get the gel...leg problems usually mean deficiency..I would also worm them for both Cocci and Tape. Many time you see rice like stuff in their poo but sometimes you dont until after you worm them. Do have a fecal done first so not to worm unnecessarily. Sulmet is over the counter and bitter nasty stuff but works Goat-link.com has the schedule of how much and so forth...I started using Baycox, (toltrazuril) lol..that I order off of http://horseprerace.com/toltrazuril/ for cocci, its only two doses two weeks apart. and very effective. Have your vet do a fecal to see if cocci or other worms are detected...and ask about selenium and if your area is deficient.


----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

Update!!! My little guy is doing much better, so are his legs. I gave him selenium and vitamin E gel. He does not have worms. Just vitamin deficiency. Thank you everyone for your advice.


----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

!!!!!PLEASE HELP!!!!!!

What can I do? Tried to splint it, but didn't stay in place. This is how his legs grew.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

goatlover1974 said:


> !!!!!PLEASE HELP!!!!!!
> 
> What can I do? Tried to splint it, but didn't stay in place. This is how his legs grew.


What did you use for the splint? I saw somewhere on another thread that they used a pool noodle.....maybe that would help


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

how long has it been since you began selenium/Vit e treatment? you need to give it once a month is its the gel...message and exercise the leg...get those muscle and tendons loose..A pool noodle sounds like a good idea..but first get them loosened up and if they are not too stiff or painful straighten the legs and wrap in a pool noodle the bandage them with an ace bandage or that stretch tape....keep up the selenium/vit e get


----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

Has only had the gel twice now, once a month. Due again May 6th. He is way smaller than his brother, but his legs are my main concern. Thank you so much for your advice. That sounds like a good idea, and shouldn't be to uncomfortable for him.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I like the pool noodle idea...seems it will be soft..I would still wrap in a torn up t shirt or cotton to help with sweating...best of luck : )


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

He needs A&D too you can get this at the feed store to inject. Also give Cod Liver oil 1/2 teaspoon daily on a full stomach. This is Contracted Tendons not Selenium deficiency.


----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

Ok I will try that. Thank you so much.


----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

He is walking, but has to learn how to lay down with wraps


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe..hes a fighter : )


----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

I sure hope that this helps him. I may have to Separate him from his brother tho. His brother keeps knocking him down, by climbing on him. Just not sure how he will handle being alone.


----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

I took wraps off his legs to check for any irritation, none! And his legs are a little straighter, but noticed pool noodle is starting to bend. I was thinking of putting a paint stir stick between the gauze, and pool noodle. Anyone see any concerns with that?









He was so happy when he realized he could walk, his tail was wagging.


----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

My little guys legs don't seem to be improving. And a farmer told me they never will. The only way he walks upright is with homemade braces on.









Please tell me this isn't true! He's about 6 months old now. I have to keep his brother, and him separated from the adults. Afraid they will hurt him.

What can I do????


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

do you have a good vet that can see him? If he hasnt improved in 6 months I would have to agree with the farmer might be correct? what to do depends on what you are willing to do...if he is healthy other wise..wether him and keep him as a yard pet adjusting his braces as he grows or....choose to puthim down...keep in mind Nubian Bucks can get quite large...Mine was 250#..this might complicate him on braces...he needs to keep active or his rumen will suffer...somany things to keep in mind..I would first see a vet to be sure there is nothing I was missing...if you ant then you have to do what best suits you....what ever you dicide you have a whole forum at your side...hugs


----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

He is a wether. I can't bare to put him down. No local vet that works with goats. He appears healthy otherwise. I just feel so bad for him. I want him to have a normal healthy life. His legs bend incorrectly at the ankle area, so he will walk on knuckles if no braces on. Do they make leg braces for goats? Thought about putting casts on him.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

im sure you can find someone to make braces for him...cast might keep the rest of his muscles from being strong..have you tried wrming them real well and messages...trying to stretch the muscles out...??


----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

Stretching them yes, but not warming them. What would you suggest? I am willing to try anything for my Rocky. They're twins named Rocky and Bullwinkle.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol..love the names... Either a heating pad or cloth soaked in very warm water and wrapped...then excerise his leg...I would also have him stand..maybe a helper to keep him from running away lol..and work on his standing correctly on his hooves..keep adding warmth while working his muscle...might give him a baby aspirin afterif he seems sore...I would do this 3-4 times a day...those tendons are like rubber bands in a freezer...take them out cold and stretch them andyou have problems..this is why I suggest warming them up..also doing several times a day since the tendons will shrink back once you are done..so doing it more often will hopefully stretch them out...Im not sure this will work...but its worth a try...


----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you, I'm willing to try anything- he is the sweetest little guy, out of the ten. They all are pets. So I am able to watch closely.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Hes in good hands then : ) best wishes


----------



## reggalce (May 2, 2013)

It's always harder when the sweetest ones have problems.

This place though, you came to the right place to get answers, support and sympathy.

BTW, sunflower seeds are rich in selenium.

Hope he gets better.


----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

Update***** Rocky's legs are improving, it seems the problem area is his ankles. They are stopping him from standing upright, that's why he crawls on front knees. Any suggestions to this?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Keep doing what your doing ..seems to be working : ) are you still warming them and doing his stretches....


----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes, but how is this going to correct his ankles. Id like to try to keep his legs unwrapped, but some how support his ankles. Any suggestions?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

thats a hard one...with out a brace...not sure..maybe make a case of his anke area...like you would for a broken leg...set it in the proper position and let it dry..then cut it off by cuting the front 1/3 of it...then you have a cup of sorts to fit on the back of his leg at the ankle...you can keep it on useing an ace or vet wrap...its still wraped I know..but not as bulky..keeping the support where he needs it and the ankle in a correct position..????


----------



## goatlover1974 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you for your advice. I was thinking of something along the lines of that. Just hate him being wrapped up, no air to skin if not needed. So I'm going to try just supporting his ankles and see how he does. I found a vet that works with goats about 11 miles away, so going to call and see if the vet will look at him. My local vet only does small pets, and horses. My hopes are one day he will have full use of legs without supports so he can play with his brother, and the other goats.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

that sounds like agreat idea..11 miles is not far : )


----------

